# GT25R powered 1.8l 8v counterflow 24 Hours of Lemons build narrative



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

So I wanted to start a build thread for a car I hope to field in the 24 Hours of LeMons 2013 season.

For those unfamiliar, the 24 Hours of LeMons is an endurance racing series for $500 cars.

VWs are no unfamiliar sight at a LeMons event- Beetles, Squarebacks, Sciroccos, and Quantum Syncro Wagons have all made appearances. And of course, scores of Jettas, Golfs, and Rabbits as well. However, most if not all of these fine racing vehicles lack forced induction.

In the fine tradition of ghettocharging, perfected by Team EuroTrash (http://www.murileemartin.com/UG/LAI12/065-AmericanIrony12-UG.jpg) I intend to tip the scales in favor of more boosted VWs in the series. What better way to do so than turbocharging a 28 year old counterflow-engined rust bucket?


Now, bear in mind that I somehow have to convince a very discerning group of car aficionados (aka the LeMons Supreme Court) that what I am doing somehow cost only $500. That being said, forgive me if I am elusive on some of my sources of cheaty parts and services.

-----

Back in December of 2010 I purchased a 1984 Rabbit GTI (running) and a 1981 Cabrio (shell) for the tidy sum of $1000. I quickly sold off the Cabrio shell and all the rusty spare parts and was ultimately left with a $250 1984 Rabbit GTI that started, ran, and drove.

January of 2012 found me with 2 other hopeless idiots building our first LeMons car, a 97 Honda Civic DX. We ran 4 events with that car this year, totaling approximately 2000 race miles, and 0 finishes in the top half of the field (usually ~80 cars, +/- 20 in the midwest). As fun as the Civic is/was, with a garage full of VW junk, it was only a matter of time before I started cobbling it all together for my own car. After finishing our last race of the season in October, I set my sights on the 2013 season and began the teardown.

Here's the current plan:
-solid lifter 8v counterflow head (I have a hydro head from an 87 Golf as well)
-one of the two 1.8L bottom ends (the bottom end from the '87 has ~250k, the bottom end from the '84 has ~145k.)
-$75 ebay cast Chinese T25 turbo manifold
-$300 GT25R (Yes, I got a _LEGIT_Garrett_ GT2554R aka GT25R for $300!)
-switch to megasquirt for at least the fueling portion if I can run stock ignition.
-lots of praying
-once car runs, cage it and rage it 

As you can see, the details are pretty vague at this point -- and will likely remain that way throughout the build. But these things always tend to work themselves out...

I've currently got the motor out and on a stand, and most of the front suspension disassembled. I'll post some pictures tonight. Anyways, submitting this to the VWvortex crowd for the usual feedback, suggestions, flames, etc. :wave:


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

just found the build thread from the Eurotrash guys... worth a read  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tta-Build-Lemons-Racer/page4&highlight=lemons

sadly their car got hit pretty hard last race at Autobahn, but I think the chassis is still good.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok, not a whole lot of traction in here yet... probably due to lack of pictures! Here's the progress I've made in the past 2-3 weeks: 


An engine bay shot after I got the front suspension removed: 

















The dampers seem to be in decent shape. I'll probably keep them, and cut a coil off the springs :laugh: 









Just a little bent: 









Both axles had torn CV boots and left smears of greasy goodness everywhere: 

















Here's a shot of my long term project in the adjacent garage stall: Mk2 Golf GL, built 16vABA, T3/T4 50trim. Sadly, these two VWs mean I park the Evo outside. 









The two donor engines. The motor on the right w/ the turbo manifold is the ~145k mile one from the Rabbit. The one on the left is ~250k from the Mk2. Despite higher milage, the Mk2 block seems to have better piston ring seals -- basing this solely on visual appearance and the fact that I can wiggle the pistons in the Mk1 block a little bit. Whichever one I use will be getting ARP headstuds, and new seals/gaskets; the other will get all of that, but also stripped down and re-ringed, bearinged, etc. and otherwise made resdy to be a spare. 









Closer-up view of the motor. You can see where I butchered the mount. Will be re-doing all of the mounts... just need to decide whether or not to buy them or pour my own from epoxy. 









Initial turbo mockups: 

























From the top. "Turbo? What Turbo?" -me during BS inspection 









Initial fitting of the ATP 5-bolt 2.5" v-band adapter and 2.5" short leg 90* bend: 









Uh-oh... we have a problem. The way the exhaust currently sits, it would be mostly in the passenger's side frame rail  









I could do what the Eurotrash guys did and go straight out the top... I'll revisit this in a later post. 









Even if I did, still probably too close to the frame rail:









Dirty ass engine bay. Let's get all the clutter out and clean it up! BEFORE: 

































Simple Green works miracles- way better than any engine degreaser. AFTER: 

































What the inside looks like. It was mostly this way when I got it... plus a driver and passenger seat  Did I mention I was DD'ing this car over summer?  









Some ad-hoc repair to the floor when I *had* to DD this car because my Evo done-blowed-up. I will be cutting the entire floor out and putting a new one in when I cage the car.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

Put some comments in with the pictures. Got a lot more done, will get some recent pics up today and show my solution to the turbo downpipe problem!! :heart:ic:


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

subscribed! opcorn:


----------



## Hummdog (Nov 23, 2009)

I am also working out downpipe issues. Look forward to see what you come up with, I will probably weld one up. I found one place with lots of elbows. 
http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalog/


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

oh man, it's been a while!

progress on the car wanes and wavers, and the demands of real life keep sidetracking my racing career (wife's 99 Saab 9-3 Viggen blew a headgasket/radiator). Since my wife's car has been on the sidelines a few weeks, she gets to drive my 400hp Evo X and I bought a $950 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon to get me around until I can fix her car. Working in a cold garage sucks. I hate you, Midwest! Although I have utilized the handful of 45*-60* days we have been gifted to the fullest extent. Without further adieu...

GTI update: 
-started to re-weld floorpans in.
-started to re-attach suspension with cheaty bits

My current goal is to have the GTI rollable by March 17th, possible have the longblock installed as well. This will allow me to start measuring for the cage and getting that installed.

Also, on March 17, I will be taking deliver of yet *another* 1987 Quantum Syncro Wagon- already caged for Lemons but with a blown engine. (details on said QSW can be found at the following links: http://rumors.automobilemag.com/198...ndex-of-effluency-2-135480.html#axzz2KzVCVHwY http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5273002-Our-QSW-wins-it-s-THIRD-LeMons-race!!! http://www.angrysheepmotorsports.com/2010/02/28/24-hours-of-lemons-vw-quantum/ )


Once this occurs, I will have to do some soul searching and decide whether I want to play the Quantum engine swap game or dig deep into my wallet and finish the GTI for a June Autobahn debut. 

Anyways, enough of my rambling... time for some ic:

I think I'll smoke outside while that gas evaporates (gas tank removal)









ok let's start cutting out the rust:









first piece out:









at first I tried to be delicate, not really sure what was structurally important:

















I'm pretty much cutting everything back to this point. Below the door sil, I will be putting a 1"x2" ERW rectangular tube which will tie in to the point I have cut away in this picture. This will give me something solid to suspend the new floor pan from, and also a great place to put the required 25 square inch spreader plate for the main hoop for the cage









More cutting: 









Test fit of 1x2 tube:

























Careful cutting turned in to "hey let's add some lightness. F*ck OE floorpans; this car is getting a perfectly flat underside like a real race car!









Spare tire removed. As mentioned above, car will have a flat underside from firewall to gas tank. Gas tank will likely have a removable sheetmetal flap, which ultimate connects to a blown diffuser where the spare tire used to be. If you don't know what any of this means, give me a couple more weeks to mock it up 









1x2 tacked in place. Did I mention this is the first metal fab project I've ever done? Again, keep in mind there is going to be a 5"x5" plate on top of this ugliness.

















from the front:









The other side. Will be getting the same treatment:









And that's pretty much where the car sits. I will be constructing a floor out of 18 gauge sheet metal. Unfortunately, I might have gone a little bit sawzall-happy, as I cut away part of the reinforcing "pad" where the control arms mount to the body in the rear. That same spot extends via rectangular tube under the driver & passenger's legs to provide some support for the floorpan (which also has extra dimples).

My current plan is to take a piece of 18" wide 18ga sheet steel and bend it so it has a 6" leg and 12" leg, looking like this: |___

I will then mirror that piece , and seam the 2 with a 1/2"x1/2" tube so you can stand on the floor and not bend it: |___.___| 

The sides will connect to the exhaust tunnel and new 1x2 ERW tube, respectively (~24" width). I keep mulling this over in my head, but feel this is the best way to get a new floorpan in and achieve my smooth underside.

More progress in the days and weeks to come... stay tuned! :laugh:


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

quick pic dump:


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

been lazy lately... but I did get the passenger's floorpan fully welded in. 

I take delivery of (another) caged 1987 QSW this weekend. 

I should be fielding 2 VWs in Lemons in a couple of months... anyone want to come race? (seriously, looking for teammates)


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Updates? I have a friend racing in this event they are in a Hyundai (elantra or sonata cant remember) and they competed last year.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

wolfcastle said:


> Updates? I have a friend racing in this event they are in a Hyundai (elantra or sonata cant remember) and they competed last year.


 ugh, a reminder how lazy I have been! 

we had a race last weekend in michigan (started 68/71, finished 26/71) and the 4 weekends leading up to it were completely tied up in preparation. 

to further complicate things, I bought another Quantum that has a cage and I will be racing June 8/9 at autobahn. 

In spite of all of this... the Rabbit has gotten some attention. Will try to give an update by the end of the week. 

Derek


----------

